# lee classic loader



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

looking at getting one of these for my 30-30 and 45acp. deffinitly not for high volume reloading, but it looks cool for building hunting/defense rounds. i like to be realy involved with my gear so the time it takes to make a round isnt realy a concern. 

has anyone used one? can you be presice enough to make very consistant, accurate rounds with it, provided the loader takes his time and does everything right?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Lee presses will make ammo as good as anything else will, for most chamberings, with proper care and technique during the loading process. Some are maybe slightly more satisfying to use than Lee, but probably cost at least three times as much. I started out with RCBS equipment, and it is very good. But I'm presently using a Lee turret, because I load mostly pistol ammo, and it's faster than a single stage. But I have also loaded my rifle hunting ammo with it, in .25-06, .30-06, and .44 mag, and it works fine.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I would suggest you consider a Lee 4-hole turret press. You can disable the auto-indexing feature and use it just like a single stage press. The beauty of the system is that once you set up your dies on the turret plate, you will not have to mess with it again. With a single stage press like the Lee Classic Loader, everytime you move fom one stage (like decapping/resizing to case flaring/powder charging) to another, you have to set up your die. I know you said you don't mind taking the time, but it does get tedious after a while.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

hornadymanufacturing's Channel - YouTube

Hornady And lee are the best out there. I sold my lee last yr,And picked the new type from hornady.
Hoenady is easier to use then anyone of them out there.But thats me.
I would look in to both,Be for buying.

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/hornadymanufacturing#p/u/28/95rg2g7YAPE]hornadymanufacturing's Channel - YouTube[/URL]


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you talking about the Whack-a-Mole Lee Loader? 
My dad had one at one time for a rifle caliber he hardly ever shot (.264 Mag). IMHO, it makes reloading look too much like actual work.
I would strongly recommend either a Lee Hand Press setup or a Lee Challenger starter kit as a minimum starting out. 
IIRC (that's a big IF), I don't believe that the Lee Loader full length sizes. That may not be an issue if you only have one gun in any given caliber. But if you pick up range brass, or have more than one gun per caliber, you may wish for a full length sizing capability. 
A proper press will be more versatile. I started with the Lee challenger Kit and it was satisfactory for someone starting out. I upgraded to a Lee Classic Turret and it has worked out very well. For much more in the way of capability, you will need to spend significantly more. Right now you say that you won't be loading very much. But I will only say to that: "Famous Last Words."


----------

